# US- Somali Patrol Ambushed 1 SF KIA/4 WIA



## tomahawk6 (8 Jun 2018)

Surviving an ambush is quite a feat.Kudos to the troops and their Somali colleagues. Prayers for the fallen green beret and a speedy recovery for the wounded.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-44421488


----------



## SeaKingTacco (8 Jun 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Surviving an ambush is quite a feat.Kudos to the troops and their Somali colleagues. Prayers for the fallen green beret and a speedy recovery for the wounded.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-44421488



Ambush left! Attack!

I hated ambush drills on phase training.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Jun 2018)

SSG Conrad has been identified as being killed in action.RIP

https://www.stripes.com/


----------

